# Naming, Registration, Technical Stuff



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm probably going to ask too many questions for one post, so I'll try to keep it down. 

Re: Goat names 
The breeder who sold us our Ober doe and buckling told us we could name the buckling whatever we wanted, so long as it started with a "T". We call him Tristan, but While I was reading over his sire's pedigree, and also noticed on TGS here, that goats are given some pretty elaborate names. So, we'll probably register him as Tango's Tristan, Tango being his sire. How does the naming work? Is it all linked to the sire? I'm confused on how purebred dogs are named, as well, but that's another question for another time and place. 

Re: Registration, and legs and other technical goatie-type stuff
When I was looking over Tristan's dam's and sire's papers, There were some very fancy names, some relating to the goats' ancestors and such. I wondered how we'll need to register our new little Alpines when they arrive. Do we have to have a herd name? Tristan will be registered by the herd name from the farm where he was born, but we own Nadine, our Alpine. Do her babies have to be named something connected with the sire? 

Nadine is "Dynamic YM Nadine". What's the meaning of the initials? My daughter was asked to choose initials when she joined ADGA, but I don't understand how they have to be used and where. :scratch: 

*I still don't know what "legs" mean, except for those 4 things goaties stand on.* :shrug:

I'm sorry if this is all too much for me to ask. Are there books that explain these technical things? 

Thanks for your patience, folks. :thankU: 

Anna


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

To register goats that you breed you will need a herd name. 

Kids do not need to be named after the sire. Names can be pretty much anything. Well no bads words lol

The initials on your does name are probably that of her sire. Some people do that. I don't. 

The initials your daughter choose were probably her herd tattoo letters. 

Legs: Well I am still new to this but as far as I understand... A goat needs three "legs" or Grand Champion's to be a MCH(Master Champion)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

your registered nae can be as complicated or simple as you like, for instance here are two of my does:

Inspirations SK Amelia
ROC N EWE CK Let's Twist Again


most people like to the sire's, but you don't have to, for instance i had a doe with the registered name Starbucks Sangria, the breeder didn't link her to her sire, but most people use initials for the sire like instead of Roc N Ewe Calico Kid's Let's Twist Again the breeder used Roc N Ewe CK Let's Twist Again, it saves on spaces

the letter's you daughter picked are probably tattoo letters, to help id her goats, I would just register a herdname with ADGA because it's a way to tell what farm goats came from and it's fun to have goats in your herdname. and they dont have to follow the sires line or dams for names

and Legs are like the legs in a race, you could say. its one step closer to them becomeing a GCH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ......you all beat me to it ...yea it's what they said....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It's starting to make more sense. Nadine's sire is a buck named Y-Knot Mahogany, so that must be where the YM came from. :idea: 

Following that logic, Tristan's sire's name is Oberjoyed Tango, so we might use Oberjoyed OT Tristan for his registration. My daughter doesn't care one way or the other. I'm the one with all the annoying questions. 

A goat achieves a leg by winning in shows, or by producing offspring that win shows? :scratch: 

I don't even want to ask about the milk ratings and categories yet. :doh: Too much for this poor old brain.

Thanks all, you're such smart people. I knew this was the place to ask. :thankU: 

Anna


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We name our goat kids by themes each year when we have kidding season here and we just put our farm name in front of their name when registering some of our goat's have their Dam's name in front of their name though.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

We do the themes too...makes it easier for me to remember which kidding season and year they came in! Last fall was Camelot/King Arthur...this spring is movies. Yesterday the buckling born was Samuri (the Last Samuri) and the doeling that is coming the breeder let me name Twilight (for the movie)....

It's fun and like I said we can remember when they came!  

I didn't use the sire or dam's letters until last year....Our beloved herdsire passed away and I honored his kids with his letter Z. Then our polled buck I named Olson Acres Sir Lancelot. Then the breeder named one of hers Olson Acres (letter here) Sir Lancelot not knowing I had named mine that. So the lettering is the only difference in the names.

From now on I name my babies and send in the registrations myself unless the buyer notifies me prior to the sale. All they have to do then is just pay the transfer fees. And also it assures my babies are registered. I sold a friends herd this last summer who did not register any of her adult stock even tho she had papers, so we had about 3 generations on a couple of them to back track through. I want to make sure any babies I sell now get registered so i just do it myself.

Now I just register them myself..and it is so easy with the online forms now. AGS you still have to print and send in..but still easy and saves the new owner the $$.

Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind is remember the herd name and the name of the goat can only be a total of 30 characters including spaces. 

I like the fancy names at times but I like those that are simple.

I have all simple named goats

Noah's Acre's Lola 
Reluctant Acres Hope
Little Sleepy H Sweet Pea
God's Love Farm Angie

Kids all born on my farm last year
End of the Line Sweet Cadence
End of the Line Sweet Kitten
End of the Line Sweet Presto
End of the Line Sweet Rhythm

I used "Sweet" because their mom's name is Sweet Pea


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

How fun. I like the theme names. It would be easier to remember who came from whom, too. 

Our neighbors raised Tans and all their rabbits in one line were named after characters from Monty Python and the Holy Grail and those in other lines were named after characters in other cult movies. It was a hoot. :slapfloor: 

I probably won't get to name any of Nadine's kids. My daughters will have that privilege. But just wait until i get my own goats, hoo boy. :wahoo: 

Knowing me, I won't be able to decide. :roll: 

Anna


----------

